# Chicken Fried Steak



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2013)

Talk about fulfilling comfort, rib sticking food!

Chicken Fried Steak - YouTube


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 3, 2013)

I gotta try a chicken fried steak one of these days, thanks for the video.


----------



## Griff (Feb 3, 2013)

One of my favorites Larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks guys!  Buzz, give it a shot.....it's a cheap cut that turns into a fantastic dish once complete.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks great Larry. What do yall eat up there Buzz?


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 3, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Looks great Larry. What do yall eat up there Buzz?



Actually made Hoppin' John, Collards and Cornbread for the Super Bowl, my bride's request.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey now..cant beat a meal like that. Smart Bride you got there. Wished I had thought of that. We have spicy hummus and kale dip with Pita Crackers. Now is that fancy or whut?


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 3, 2013)

Sounds very good BW! Very fancy, sounds like something like they do in New York City


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 4, 2013)

I was in NYC Saturday night and we DIDN'T eat any humus!


----------



## cookking (Feb 4, 2013)

Haven't had CFS in a coon's age. Gotta do that soon! Very nice!!!!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 4, 2013)

Nick Prochilo said:


> I was in NYC Saturday night and we DIDN'T eat any humus!



Saw the pictures and it looked fancier than humus, nice night on the town, the real town!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 4, 2013)

No hummus in Noo Yawk? Hmmm..thought that place was sophisticated and cosmopolitan.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 4, 2013)

bbquzz said:


> Saw the pictures and it looked fancier than humus, nice night on the town, the real town!



Kids got us tickets to see "Jersey Boys" and a gift certificate to the restaurant! It was a fantastic night! It is a hell of a great city!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 4, 2013)

Nick Prochilo said:


> Kids got us tickets to see "Jersey Boys" and a gift certificate to the restaurant! It was a fantastic night! It is a hell of a great city!



You are one lucky Dad, I'm betting you already know that Nick.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 4, 2013)

Yup


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks great Larry, one of my favorite comfort foods!!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 6, 2013)

Nick Prochilo said:


> Kids got us tickets to see "Jersey Boys" and a gift certificate to the restaurant! It was a fantastic night! It is a hell of a great city!



Glad all had fun. Not to be redundant yet again but My Daddy say Noo Yawk City was like being in a furrin country. He was up there in the Big War ya know? He say he could not tell what language they was speaking or sure enough what it was they was eating. My Retired Air Force Colonel pal..who as you might recall was giving advice to everybody near that place to move out cuz the bloodthirsty Muslims are coming to bring it down..as in uninhabitable.  He is now prepping in his bunker in the Mtns. of NM. Wind generators (thanks Al) water which cant run out..bullets..food etc. Think he was wrong in the scenario. Looks like Obamie just gonna turn it over to them and/or the Chicoms. Its sick. I would move just to cover all the bases.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 8, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Glad all had fun. Not to be redundant yet again but My Daddy say Noo Yawk City was like being in a furrin country. He was up there in the Big War ya know? He say he could not tell what language they was speaking or sure enough what it was they was eating. My Retired Air Force Colonel pal..who as you might recall was giving advice to everybody near that place to move out cuz the bloodthirsty Muslims are coming to bring it down..as in uninhabitable.  He is now prepping in his bunker in the Mtns. of NM. Wind generators (thanks Al) water which cant run out..bullets..food etc. Think he was wrong in the scenario. Looks like Obamie just gonna turn it over to them and/or the Chicoms. Its sick. I would move just to cover all the bases.



Really? Foreign language? This post has more foreign language then the freaking UN!


----------



## DJ (Feb 8, 2013)

Wicked! In my top 3 Favorites when Back Home.
dj


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Picked up some sirloin tip steaks slice thin.
I'm going to beat the shit out of them with a mallet and and give it a go!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok..is this the schicken fried snake thread or did somebody's choo choo happen to jump the tracks? I have the grand prize winner by all accounts from Thread Gills in Austin. Now us innocent bystanders always thought it was a Cedar Hacker place since the parking lot was always full of Volvos? This cost only five bucks for them who might want it. This come from one of our long lost pals so it bound to be right.  Let me know. Thanks. Lot of aholes seem to hang out on here.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 16, 2013)

I had to work late as always! I'll try it tomorrow!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 16, 2013)

Well dont work too hard..but keep it up. Working is how a lot of us got our starts.  There is bound to be a bright future in it somewhere. Sub out stage one for some decent bbq rub. Skip the canola oil that is a proven killer. Use Kroger Light Olive Oyl mixed 50/50 with Coconut oil. That will work. 

Threadgills Chicken Fried Steak Recipe


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Roasted bone marrow! Yes!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 17, 2013)

Pork marrow is a lot cheaper most likely.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Made it for breakfast this morning!
I was a little slack on the gravy aspect though.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 17, 2013)

Nothing better than chicken fried steak, couple eggs all smothered in sausage gravy ... now I'm hungry!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 18, 2013)

CFS for breakfast? That aint normal.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 18, 2013)

It takes a large butted house mouse wearing tight Wranglers to make good gravy. I could have saved you some effort.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 18, 2013)

Sounds normal to me


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 18, 2013)

Every once in a while I get hypnotized by Nick's avatar  BW you are wrong it is perfectly normal and it is making me hungry thinking about it.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 18, 2013)

Aint no right minded Texican entertain the brilliant yankme idear of CFS for breakfast. Thats...un-natural. They are supposed to be used one for dinner and two are three for supper. Sausage and eggs is for breakfast. Now my arrythimas is kicking in.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 18, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Aint no right minded Texican entertain the brilliant yankme idear of CFS for breakfast. Thats...un-natural. They are supposed to be used one for dinner and two are three for supper. Sausage and eggs is for breakfast. Now my arrythimas is kicking in.



I guess one of these days I'll have to show you how us Yankees roll


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2013)

bbquzz said:


> I guess one of these days I'll have to show you how us Yankees roll


Buzz we've tried. I do believe he really doesn't care to much for the Yankee inquisition into this topic. (or any other topic for that matter)
Seems like a Yankee racist or somethin'. Dunno'


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 18, 2013)

I like that a "Yankee racist"


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 18, 2013)

See Puff, you got him all riled up!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2013)

bbquzz said:


> I like that a "Yankee racist"


If I put that word set in a video on You Boob......will I be able to make $$ ? I could say I invented it!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 18, 2013)

Only if you post the video here!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Feb 19, 2013)

Puff said:


> Buzz we've tried. I do believe he really doesn't care to much for the Yankee inquisition into this topic. (or any other topic for that matter)
> Seems like a *Yankee racist* or somethin'. Dunno'


 
If your don't live in tex_ass_, don't love mesquite and cooking on electric smoke, you might be a Yankee racist...


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for your support Bob. Now I know how the cute bunny feels when it accidentally falls into Lake Okeechobee and is eat up with ravenous Pirrahnnas and Crockodiles..giant Burmese Pythons etc.


----------



## Max1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Not a big fan of Chicken Fried Steak, but this looks good, I would eat it.


----------

